# Pipper just got stung by a bee



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

We were out walking and all of a sudden he started pawing at his face and a bee fell off and it stung him before he got it off. I feel terrible. I can tell it's hurting. Waiting on the vet to call back but I'm really worried and don't know what to do for him. I gave him his treat ball like normal when we got back and he won't even take it and Pipper never turns down treats.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh no! I don't know what advice to give. Is it benedryl? Poor Pipper...I'm so sorry for him. I always worry about my girls getting stung because I can see the bees nest in my grass while I'm mowing it. I hope the vet calls you back soon. xx


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

You should get him to the vet asap. Two dogs that were on this forum died from bee stings. I don't want you to panic but it could be very serious. Hopefully, he is not allergic to bee stings but I'm sure it hurts him.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Vet just called and said to give him Benadryl. Hubby is gone to store now to get some. I feel so bad for him. I would say "I wish it was me" but the problem with that is that I pass out cold any time I get stung.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

revakb2 said:


> You should get him to the vet asap. Two dogs that were on this forum died from bee stings. I don't want you to panic but it could be very serious. Hopefully, he is not allergic to bee stings but I'm sure it hurts him.


Vet said dogs don't usually have the allergic reaction that people have but now I'm panicking. She did say that if they did it would happen within the first few minutes. We don't have an emergency vet there all the time. you have to call the "on call" vet and when I talked to her on the phone she isn't even in the area right now, she's out on an emergency farm call.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How's he doing now? all ok?


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Maglily said:


> How's he doing now? all ok?


I can tell he's uncomfortable. Waiting for hubby to get home with the Benadryl. I just feel so bad for him because he doesn't know whats wrong and bee stings hurt!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Well my hubby is having a little snack and Pipper is out in the kitchen spinning in circles because he thinks hubby might drop a crumb on the floor so that's a good sign.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It probably hurts but it doesn't sound like he is having a reaction.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kathy that is one of my fears, I do remember two maltese here that died. It was just devastating. Watch him close.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Zooey has been stung once or twice. Gave her Benadryl and she was fine. Sounds like Pipper is going to be just fine too. Anaphylaxis usually occurs during the first 15 minutes after the sting. That's really sad about the Malts who died  I don't remember reading about that.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

zooeysmom said:


> Zooey has been stung once or twice. Gave her Benadryl and she was fine. Sounds like Pipper is going to be just fine too. Anaphylaxis usually occurs during the first 15 minutes after the sting. That's really sad about the Malts who died  I don't remember reading about that.


I think it was 2008 or so. I remember one was a male show dog if my memory is right. The other one was a couple years later I think


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you for the info, Paula. Guess it was before I was on the forum.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry, I was out for the evening so just seeing this. Yes, anaphylactic reactions happen very quickly---Lisi's first two were slower but the last one was immediate. Mine was also immediate---all 3 times! He is going to be ok.
I keep cortisone at home now for Lisi & know how much to give her w/her weight. She did get stung a couple of yrs. ago in Texas but we did not see what stung her. We rushed her to the vet & he said either a ground hornet, a scorpion or fire ant. She was pathetic for about half a day & held her little paw in the air & whimpered the whole time.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Thank goodness he seems fine this morning. Vet said to keep giving the Benadryl as long as there was swelling ( which if there was, it wasn't much ) and then 2 more doses once the swelling is gone down so I will still give it to him today. I felt so bad for him last night because he looked so sad. I really hope he's not scared to go for a walk today because he doesn't forget anything and he might associate the bee sting with walking.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so glad he is ok. Everything should be fine now. Like the others have said, anaphylactic shock happens very quickly. I always have Benedryl on hand, mostly for me, but it has been helpful with the dogs on occasion too.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

revakb2 said:


> I am so glad he is ok. Everything should be fine now. Like the others have said, anaphylactic shock happens very quickly. I always have Benedryl on hand, mostly for me, but it has been helpful with the dogs on occasion too.


I will make sure I always have Benadryl on hand now too. Thing is, it happened while we were out for our evening walk and we still had about 15 minutes to walk to get back home again so even if I would have had Benadryl in the house it wouldn't have done me any good until we got home. We carried him home.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

So glad he's okay! My old Newfoundland got stung a lot (mischievous guy) and benadryl usually helped, only once did he need a cortisone shot when the swelling went from his eyes/ears to his throat. He was a massive dog and needed a lot of benadryl for one bug bite though!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh no! Just seeing this. Poor Pipper. I hope he feels better today.
How scary for you!


----------



## Dove's Mommy (Aug 10, 2017)

Oh man, Kathy. I am so sorry, but I think it’s a good sign that he is up and playing!!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh no so glad to see that Pipper is fine.
Pooh was stung on a walk before when she was sniffing around in the grass and stirred up some ground hornets and was stung multiple times between the eyes and on the nose.
Poor baby swelled up something awful. The vet also recommended benedryl because he said a reaction was instantaneous and I probably would lose her on the way to the office if she was allergic. 
It was very scary. She was fine after the swelling went down.
Now I watch her like a hawk when she sniffs to long in one area.


----------

